# where do i belong?



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm not very religous, well i've not been but just recently i feel like somethings missing in my life. I've thought alot about Jade Goody recently and her passing and beliefs in the last few weeks of her life giving her something to cling to, i've also got a good friend (well she was my midwife but long story she was there for me when i had my miscarriage and i feel very close to) who i've known for about 5 years and just recently found out is a born again Christian actually she is so lovely. She has such a calm about her. At the moment she is in Thiland with her husband and teenage daughter having relocated there to work with the Burmese people there. I think she is incredible. I would love to have such belief in something that i would go to such lengths to serve Him. I'm not sure what i'm posting about really, i guess i'm looking for something to believe in? Can you choose something like that? Does it happen like a bolt out of the blue or can you "test" things out so to speak? 
I also feel really self consious about talking about this and a bit embarrassed but can anyone offer any words of wisdom?

Lou.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Nothing to feel embarrassed about 
I can only comment on my personal experiences with god

I am from a non church family and started going to church when I was a teenager with a friend. I have always believed there was something, a god? I wasn't sure. I have always been a believer in that things happen for a reason, I now know it's all in gods plan for my life. 
Most people who meet me and I tell them I am a Christian either laugh or tell me I don't seem like a typical church person ! So I usually answer why do you go to church and they say no so I say well how do you know I don't look like one then 
My journey to find god/faith wasn't like some peoples where they have a certain day/point where they can say they found god. Mine was more gradual and it took a very long time for me to let him in to my life ( always been stubborn  )
I think if you are curious you should go to a local church for a sunday morning service and see how you feel  I knew when I found the church I felt right at 

I am thankful that I found god as he led me to my husband , my soul mate  I met him through a friend who went to same church he did. Turns out I ended up marrying a vicars son  

I wish you well  

X


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Lou, God is there if you want to find him. The thing is you are curious and that is half the battle! You need to find whats right for you. We go to a church that is pretty lively, lots of multimedia stuff but also non threatning for those seeking God. It may not be right for everyone where we go but I feel through other people we feel God. If nothing else, trying a church will help you meet people and I feel its through others you meet with God personally. Dont be put off if you dont find what you are looking for first time - you will know when you do. Were her if you want a chat. Where do you live? I have many contacts across the country so may be able to steer you in the right direction.

Ruth


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Dear Lou, Yes I think you can test things out  . Try a little prayer and see how it feels  . Jesus said "Seek and you will find. Knock and I will open the door." 
Love from Bree xx


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

Thank you all, thats what I love about this site you can get help and advice about pretty much anything. I think i'll have a look on the net for some info. I had just assumed that christianity was for me but i guess there are many possibilties..... i do think ultimatly I'm christian but it wont hurt to explore. 
I'm more concerned how my husband and family will take the news really. Not that they will be cross or anything just the ribbing or arkwardness my new interest will create. I suppose i need to be strong and ride it out.  
Lou.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

How strange it is that we are so frightened of religion and what other people will think! When I converted to Islam you would have thought I'd died the way some of my family spoke  They were so angry and worried that in the end I stayed away from some of them for a while and then all I got was "Oh you've moved away from us, you don't speak to us anymore" Argh!!!! There was no wonder I stayed away! All is well now though and they all realise it was the best thing I ever did when they see how content I am with my life.


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

lou, hi there  I was brought up christian and even worked as a youth minister for several years. I have seen your hunger in both adults and young people. I think Bree's advice is wise. When I feel low or scared or unsure, those are the times I know God is tugging at my heart. He wants us to speak to him - to fall to our knees and pray. Just ask for Him to care for you (as he is already!) and that you are opening your arms and heart to what He has in store for your life. 

God very much wants you to be a part of his kingdom. I personally rest easier knowing I have faith in a God that will care, love and protect me when everything else in life fails me. 

Religion is a huge pool these days. Take baby steps and do what is right for you. Hopefully, your family will see the joy it brings and want to follow.   Encouraging children to grow up in a church family as well can be such a wonderful and positive experience. I thank my parents often for doing so. 

May the peace of the Lord be with you!  I'm here if you ever want to chat - not just religious chat of course.  

amanda xx


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi,

I felt slightly compelled to reply.. 

My Faith is,so far,unshakable but i'm of no particular denomination.My perception of 'god' is the absolute knowledge that there is a greater force than i and that i do not 'walk alone'.I believe myself to be answerable,that the intentions of my actions will be judged(i say intentions because mistakes can be made in good faith) and that my intrinsic sense of right and wrong is the guidance given to me.
By whom,or 'what' i cannot say but i'm content with not having an answer.
By my understanding life cannot be a series of random,pointless events..something greater is at work.
Religion is different to belief.Lots of people go through the motions of religion without sincerity or regard.
Can you 'test' religion out?Yeah,why not read up a bit or worship somewhere but true faith transcends books or buildings and just lies within you.I have to say at this point that that is'nt a slur on any religion,i have close connections to christianity,judaism and islam but i think many would agree that a mosque does'nt make a muslim nor a church a christian.
I think you might find that you already have faith and are only questioning how to label it.
In essence what i'm saying is that you don't have to,just take comfort in the fact that you are'nt a 'fluke' but a cherished design as intended and that if you don't find or wind up wanting to be part of any religious group you and 'god' are still on speaking terms.

Ps.re your discomfort in telling friends and family...What is there to tell?True faith just whispers silently whilst the rest of the world screams.xxxxxx


----------



## SisterC (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Lou
I can so sympathise with you. I think some of the others have given you good advice, particularly Bree and Godswill. Personally I think I was a member of every religion and most of the "new age" groups that I came in contact with. I was really seeking. Then I found Islam and spent a further 7 years debating and deciding. In the end I became Muslim - Islam had the best of all the other religions and philosophies I had explored.

I just want to give you a name to put on what you are feeling. We call it the Fitrah and it is the belief that every human being knows who/what God is naturally, instinctively and inately - that all will seek to know, love and serve God. We believe every baby is born in the state of Fitrah and then their parents form them into Christians, Jews, Hindus etc but basically everyone is born muslim. Perhaps you are becoming aware of the Fitrah. We muslims believe that there is only one God, with no partners or equals. We believe that every nation was sent a prophet with the same essential message (Taurat to the Jews, Injeel/Gospel to Jesus, Psalms to David and finally Qur'an to Mohammed). 

However it is, I think, very important for you to examine as many different belief systems as you need to, to find where you belong. Please don't be put off by what anyone says - at the end of the day we were created to worship God and you are fulfilling your destiny when you go looking for Him. I hope you find your way and I believe that an open mind and heart is the best place to start, then the accumulation of knowledge will show you what is true. 

May Allah guide you.
SisterC


----------

